
Homeless after phishing attack - thewizardofaus
https://www.smh.com.au/business/companies/masterchef-finalist-caught-in-conveyancing-hacker-attack-20180622-p4zn4o.html
======
jacquesm
In their shoes I would take both PEXA and the conveyancer to court because I
wasn't paid, including all damages resulting from the loss of funds.

I get that they pretend that they're not liable but they are only not liable
if a judge agrees with them.

